# How old is too old to breed a bitch?



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Just a random question really as I had my judgey pants on today, but whilst waiting to see the vet this afternoon, a dog came in and not sure if it was in labour or not but from the gist of the overheard conversation was that the vet had used an ultra sound and one pup (the one in the birth canal was dead) and the one behind although had a beat the vet didn't think it would be a viable beat to be able to save it, but hadn't done anymore as she felt that time was of the essence and the bitch need a c-section but the vet kept stressing the fact that she didn't think any pups would still be alive, anyhoo the dog owner looked upset but the first thing she asked was would she be able to have another litter as she was desperate to continue the bitches line but she 7 so would she be ok, now my judgey judgeyness which I kept to myself was that I thought this was quite old for a bitch she was a collie so maybe not, but I also don't think I could put my dog through another pregnancy after a possible tragic one that needed veterinary intervention. I know I'm being judgey but I am also interested in others views as I don't really know anything about breeding.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

In cases like this I usually convert dog years to human years. It's possible for a woman to have a child at 49 but it's damn dangerous.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Well she shouldn't have another litter on her next season as she will need time to recover from this pregnancy even though it sounds as if she won't have any pups from it, which then puts her at the age of 8. Personally think that is a little too old especially as she has had problems this time and may need a C section to deliver whatever pups are there.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I bought a dog ramp off the local selling site (still not had any luck getting her to use it though!) - and the woman there had a bitch with pups. 

I was really horrified when she said her bitch was 8  

Far too old imho - not sure whether breed life expectancy plays much part in different breeds being bred longer? 

In this case it was a Lab - and absolutely no reason for them to be bred at that age imho. 

My bitch had an 'extra' litter than my breeder usually takes off her bitches (as she managed to produce an all boy litter) - but even so, she was only just 5 when she had her last one.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I just felt so sad for the bitch as she looked so low when led through the waiting room, poor poppet, and I get wanting to carry on a bloodline if it's amazingly great, I presume it was a good agility bitch going by her number plate, which might be hugely identifying but heyho, surely if she was that special you wouldn't leave it so late. Oh well, I hope she came through her c-section ok and had some surviving pups but in a twisted way I hope that there may have been a small complication that meant she had to be spayed too, so she doesn't have to go through this again


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Does breed play a part? Think my breed they say 6 is the maximum age, but NOT for a first litter, but sure smokey bear will confirm if right or tell us if incorrect.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

from the kennel club rules a Bitch should not be used for breeding when:
"The dam has already reached the age of 8 years at the date of whelping, (relief from this restriction may be considered normally provided an application is made prior to the mating, the proposed dam has previously whelped at least one other registered litter, and the application is supported by veterinary evidence as to the suitability of the bitch involved in the proposed whelping),"


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I thought it was about 5 is the latest if you are just talking age, not taking into account the number of previous litters etc.

EDIT: Should have read the whole thread. Just saw Fleur's KC quote..


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Muttly said:


> I thought it was about 5 is the latest if you are just talking age, not taking into account the number of previous litters etc.


5 is the often-accepted cut-off date for a first litter, apart from Cavvies where they say not BEFORE 5, to see if all their heart valves are still working properly before breeding. I think 7 would be my top limit for a second litter, if previous one had gone well. Deffo too old for a first-time collie.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I couldn't stop thinking about this poor dog last night, I might ask how she did if I have to take Hector back later in the week but I hoping I don't have to and that the cream and pills sort out his many foot  but I would love to know if she survived and if any of her pups survived.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Poor dog, hope one survived at least  

For me yes that would be far too old, but then I could never put mine through breeding anyway.


----------

